# Firefox 2



## historyb (Oct 26, 2006)

This is 3 days old now, but the new Firefox 2 is out. I use it at work, it seems good.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been using it...love it. But bummer...that explains what I did wrong when I downloaded Firefox to my friend's computer...I dowloaded one for her instead of two.


----------



## Devin (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm loving it so far. I especially like the spellcheck feature that works on just about every text box. Very handy.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 27, 2006)

Does it over lay firefox 1? I have the first one set up just the way I like and I do not want to have to redo all that again...


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 27, 2006)

It overlayed my previous version on my macs. I don't know why it wouldn't for you.

I reely like the spel cheker to. It's grate, makes me look much smartter then I am. So far, it's all guud.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 27, 2006)

I down loaded it, lets see what happens?????


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 27, 2006)

Downloaded it as well. I don't see an app for auto fill. I have downloaded a prog called RoboForm; anyone else use this?


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 27, 2006)

I am finding that a lot of the plug-ins only work for friefox 1.6 or older. THUS, they do not work for 2.0. Any help?


----------



## Devin (Oct 28, 2006)

Another thing I like: When Firefox does crash, it gives you the option of starting where you left off once you reopen it. 

That's something Opera has had for awhile, but (kind of like tabs) I'm glad the Firefox folks has seen fit to add it in.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 28, 2006)

No black themes compatable w/ FF 2.0


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 28, 2006)

Found a hack for 'BlackJapan'. Not perfect, but workable till update is implemented.


----------

